# RS7 style "quattro" grill emblem



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

$80 seemed kind of spendy for what could have been a cheesy Ebay buy, but I love the results!!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TroySico said:


> $80 seemed kind of spendy for what could have been a cheesy Ebay buy, but I love the results!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're in a TTRS now?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Yes...that and my Avant...


Daily:
2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track:
2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

TroySico said:


> $80 seemed kind of spendy for what could have been a cheesy Ebay buy, but I love the results!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They should make one that says "haldex"


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

trichards69 said:


> They should make one that says "haldex"


LOL!

I was wondering how this would look with the older style grill though and I like it. Nicely done!


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

WANT! Where did you get this from? Part numbers... anything!!!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> LOL!
> 
> I was wondering how this would look with the older style grill though and I like it. Nicely done!


LOL! Here ya go man:











Daily:
2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track:
2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

derek8819 said:


> WANT! Where did you get this from? Part numbers... anything!!!


Two eBay sources:
Chrome/Black: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151411734018?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Chrome/Red: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191257508865?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

You'll need to use #6 screws and clasp/washers (avail at any auto parts store) since the supplied hardware is cheap. I'll be getting another one for my Avant.
I then brillo-padded the chrome on the face to give it a more premium look, vs cheap plastic chrome.

Overall quality is okay...wish it was a bit better for $80, but better than buying a whole RS7 grill for $1k. I've looked into Audi part #'s and the RS7 emblem is part of the grill, not separate, or at least, not sold separately.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it. I would have never ordered that horrid looking thing on eBay, but it obviously looks good in person. Did you pull the bumper and attach it from beind or some other method?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll play, looks good. Ordered. I am waiting to custom detail the exterior in a bit and this will be a nice touch.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Add'l shots outside:





























Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

derek8819 said:


> I like it. I would have never ordered that horrid looking thing on eBay, but it obviously looks good in person. Did you pull the bumper and attach it from beind or some other method?


A poked my long skinny fingers through the grill holes... Only minor bleeding!!! 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

These are cool. Been thinking to order one for a few months, since I first saw them. 


But.. with the Audi Rings, TTRS badge, and quattro badge.. that front grill is entirely to busy looking. Like some kinda branding billboard. The TTRS badge just snaps right off though.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Fined said:


> These are cool. Been thinking to order one for a few months, since I first saw them.
> 
> 
> But.. with the Audi Rings, TTRS badge, and quattro badge.. that front grill is entirely to busy looking. Like some kinda branding billboard. The TTRS badge just snaps right off though.


Agreed! I want to black out the OOOO and possible remove the TTRS badge too...


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------

